# Layout tastiera sballato dopo upgrade xorg-server

## rb34

Oggi ho upgradato xorg-server, e dopo tale upgrade, mi ritrovo gnome che ha l'impostazione della tastiera credo su USA, la a accentata da' apostrofo. In gnome, in Preferenze>tastiera, ho impostato italia (sebbene quando ci sono entrato ci fosse solo il layout usa anche se ho sempre usato layout italiano). 

Seguono i  pacchetti upgradati, non so bene dove guardare, qualche suggerimento, grazie!

```
 # genlop -l

    Sun Jun  7 13:23:09 2009 >>> virtual/libusb-0

     Sun Jun  7 13:24:17 2009 >>> sys-devel/m4-1.4.12

     Sun Jun  7 13:25:20 2009 >>> media-libs/freetype-2.3.9-r1

     Sun Jun  7 13:27:10 2009 >>> sys-apps/hal-0.5.12_rc1-r6

     Sun Jun  7 13:27:21 2009 >>> x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1

     Sun Jun  7 13:27:35 2009 >>> x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14

     Sun Jun  7 13:27:46 2009 >>> x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0

     Sun Jun  7 13:27:57 2009 >>> x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2

     Sun Jun  7 13:28:27 2009 >>> x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5

     Sun Jun  7 13:28:40 2009 >>> x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3

     Sun Jun  7 13:28:51 2009 >>> x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4

     Sun Jun  7 13:29:39 2009 >>> x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1

     Sun Jun  7 13:29:59 2009 >>> x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5

     Sun Jun  7 13:30:18 2009 >>> dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1

     Sun Jun  7 13:30:29 2009 >>> x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3

     Sun Jun  7 13:30:40 2009 >>> x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4

     Sun Jun  7 13:30:57 2009 >>> x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5

     Sun Jun  7 13:31:26 2009 >>> x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5

     Sun Jun  7 13:31:39 2009 >>> x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3

     Sun Jun  7 13:32:54 2009 >>> x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4

     Sun Jun  7 13:33:23 2009 >>> x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

     Sun Jun  7 13:33:46 2009 >>> x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5

     Sun Jun  7 13:34:29 2009 >>> x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4

     Sun Jun  7 13:35:02 2009 >>> x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1

     Sun Jun  7 13:35:23 2009 >>> x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

     Sun Jun  7 13:35:38 2009 >>> x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

     Sun Jun  7 13:37:55 2009 >>> media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1

     Sun Jun  7 13:39:10 2009 >>> x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5

     Sun Jun  7 13:39:34 2009 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4

     Sun Jun  7 13:49:00 2009 >>> x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6

     Sun Jun  7 13:49:22 2009 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3

     Sun Jun  7 13:49:46 2009 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0

     Sun Jun  7 13:50:08 2009 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2

```

----------

## MajinJoko

Il nuovo xorg-server si appoggia ad hal (a meno che tu glielo vieti).

Puoi guardare nella documentazione per la guida al passaggio, cercare tra i topic di questa sezione oppure magari hai ancora la notizia in eselect (potresti cercarla con "eselect news list").

Ciao

----------

## Elbryan

crea un file (ad esempio 10-keymap.fdi) dentro /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ ed inserisci

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">it</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Riavvia HAL  :Smile: 

----------

